# Update installs more than once



## Jsrconst (8 mo ago)

I have 2022 MYP received the end of March. First the update 2022.12.3 has installed six times. I had thought it was done now 2022.16.1.2 has now installed its second time. The car will not let me access the release note now. When try to look at them it does nothing. 2022.12.3 had appeared to have installed the first time because I could see the features and then I could access the release notes and it was listed there but it still installed five more times. 2022.16.1.3 can't access the release notes to check.
When it was in service they said they install the most recent release OS while there, only to take it home and have install 2022.12.3 again for the sixth time.
Is there anything that I should do, my phone and computer has never kept installing the same update without an error message. The Tesle always says installation complete.
Thanks,


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Just open a ticket and let them take a look at it remotely.


----------

